# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Может,кому-то будет интересно..

## FallenAngels

Добрый вечер уважаемые пользователи этого форума! У меня,собственно,проблема такая: Мне еще только 19 лет,а смысла в жизни я не вижу еще с самого детства...Всегда знал что я лишний везде,в самом обществе,в школе,да везде,где можно. Ничто не приносит радости. Хотел выпилиться путем резания вен,но все безуспешно..Остались лишь многочисленные порезы на руках..Причем некоторые особенно глубокие..Я знаю,что я просто не смогу жить дальше,как бы я ни пытался изменить себя,свою жизнь в целом. Пару раз ходил к психологу,но там не ничем не помогли,лишь зря потерял все свое время. Пил так же таблетки,много,залпом,и никакого эффекта. Просто терял хотение спать..Как будто жил на батарейках. Поверье,есть множество причин,чтобы мне умереть,моя жизнь давно не имеет смысла,как бы ни пытались меня переубедить.

----------


## 4ёрный

Интересно, а если знать, что смысл жизни - это хорошо питаться и ходить в туалет для переработки органики (как у дождевых червей), это изменило бы Ваше отношение к жизни?

----------


## Unity

Мыслимо, смысл жизни - это просто понять, что ты - спящий Бог, клетка в Организме Большем, творящем реальность - ну и не творить её такой же помойкой, как это случалось в былые века - и не изводить время драгоценное на всевозможный негатив...

----------


## КсенияБо

Как сейчас дела обстоят?

----------

